# Megan Fox & Brian Austin - haben heimlich geheiratet



## Mandalorianer (29 Juni 2010)

Megan Fox & Brian Austin haben heimlich geheiratet

Heimlich, still und leise. Nicht immer machen Hollywood-Stars um ihre Hochzeit ein großes Tamtam. Megan Fox und Brian Austin Green haben es offenbar geschafft, den Ehebund zu schließen, ohne dass die Medien davon Wind bekamen. Sie sollen bereits vor einer Woche die Ringe getauscht haben und nun Mann und Frau sein. Es wäre die erste Ehe bei Beiden.

Megan, 24, und Brian, 36, haben laut Insidern genau da geheiratet, wo sie sich kürzlich auch ein zweites Mal verlobt haben sollen: Im „Four Seasons Hualalai Hotel“ auf Big Island in Hawaii . Die Zeremonie hätte im kleinen Kreis stattgefunden. Erst vor kurzem sprach Megan so über ihre Hochzeitspläne: „Ich bin schon so lange in dieser Beziehung und ich liebe Brian so sehr. Natürlich werden wir irgendwann heiraten.“

Das Paar lernte sich am Set von “Hope & Faith” im Jahr 2004 kennen. 2007 verlobten sich Megan und Brian das erste Mal. Zwei Jahre später trennten sie sich vorübergehend. Brian Austin Green hat mit der Schauspielerin Vanessa Marcil den gemeinsamen Sohn Kassius Lijah, 8.

*Nun isse weg...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch vom Gollum *


----------



## Q (30 Juni 2010)

Na viel Spass beim Megafoxen dann.  :thx: für die Info!


----------



## Miraculix (30 Juni 2010)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> ...*Nun isse weg...*



is irgendwie halt wie mit einem geklauten Fahrrad...
...das is nicht wirklich weg... es fährt jetzt eben nur jemand anders... 

wie auch immer... HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH den Beiden, auch wenn sie wenigstens mich hätten einladen können


----------



## skymb (3 Juli 2010)

hey leute,

habs auch vor kurzen schon mal gehört und auch im Netz gelesen.

Naja wieder eine Heiße Lady vergeben, aber naja man wünsch viel glück!

gruß sky


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2010)

das wird nicht lange halten


----------

